# the real October suprise



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Russia Asks CIA: Why Did Hillary Clinton Just Buy $137 Million Worth Of Illegal Arms? | EUTimes.net

If this is true, it could mean any one of a number of things.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Russia Asks CIA: Why Did Hillary Clinton Just Buy $137 Million Worth Of Illegal Arms? | EUTimes.net
> 
> If this is true, it could mean any one of a number of things.


What we know is that there is not one reason that is not dubious.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK; is there anyone here who thinks there are limits to what the Establishment will do if they lose? The vile Clintons are the willing henchmen of them. Heck, they might even be considered one of them. They might be the token trailer trash elites.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Russia Asks CIA: Why Did Hillary Clinton Just Buy $137 Million Worth Of Illegal Arms? | EUTimes.net
> 
> If this is true, it could mean any one of a number of things.


ROM thanks for this. How come we have to get our breaking news from Europe these days?

Yes it could mean two things and neither of them are good. The second is completely FUBAR.

1. The Russians are lying, trying to manipulate our election.
2. The Russians are telling the truth and Hildabeast and the the Traitor in Chief are as bad as I/we thought.

This is two days old folks and I for one knew nothing about it and I am pretty sure ROM was the first here to learn of it. That alone should scare the hell out of every American.

Every single person on this site should be calling on their Representatives and Senators to explain this and the fact they and MSM have not informed the American People of this heads up to the CIA. I hope the Comey restart is not a diversion from this.

It is unconscionable that it hasn't been addressed and proven false, or dealt with by congress immediately as it is an abrogation of their constitutional responsibility to defend our nation from all enemies foreign and domestic and their recall should begin immediately!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

She had best register those assault rifles so they can be confiscated later by laws passed by her!


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> She had best register those assault rifles so they can be confiscated later by laws passed by her!


The purpose is to arm _ "shadow government" NGO's...documented in this report as being the "receiving parties" of Hillary Clinton's massive arms purchase and include the George Soros created NGO's called: Open Society Foundations, Media Matters, American Institute for Social Justice, The New America Foundation, The Migration Policy Institute, Tides Foundation, Center for American Progress, and the Democracy Alliance-every single one of which stands violently opposed to the US Constitution and the American people.

Once these weapons are in the hands of Hillary Clinton's "new revolutionaries", this report continues, they will then be used to unleash a "terror wave" across America protesting Donald Trump's landslide victory-thus enabling President Obama to declare martial law to disarm all of these people, and once doing so, allow the US Electors (Electoral College) to place Hillary Clinton in power..._


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

If this be the case, that martial law is declared due to the goon squads, I would like to quote, as closely as memory allows, Buckshot Roberts from the movie"Young Guns" when he said,
"Hell, boys.....Let's dance."


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Too early for the powers that be to try something of this sort. You would have to have some significant deterioration within the nation for this to possibly be effective. A big time financial collapse would do it. Expect that we will enter a depression at the very least when Barry leaves office and Trump is sworn in.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Expect that we will enter a depression at the very least when Barry leaves office and Trump is sworn in.


...by design.

He will probably be left with a new war also.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Too early for the powers that be to try something of this sort. You would have to have some significant deterioration within the nation for this to possibly be effective. A big time financial collapse would do it. Expect that we will enter a depression at the very least when Barry leaves office and Trump is sworn in.


Hmmm... Hilda-beast's campaign hasn't missed a beat so far. The have planned this thing far in advance to cover all contingencies. I know the progressives will use any means at their disposal to achieve their ends. The end that I really and truly believe they want is Marshall Law and house to house confiscations to be able to put in place a NWO that is a quintessential elite central power system which enslaves us and extinguishes the light of freedom that we represent. In fact mark my words, I'll bet they have another fabricated surprise for the Don.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Maol9 said:


> Hmmm... Hilda-beast's campaign hasn't missed a beat so far. The have planned this thing far in advance to cover all contingencies. I know the progressives will use any means at their disposal to achieve their ends. The end that I really and truly believe they want is Marshall Law and house to house confiscations to be able to put in place a NWO that is a quintessential elite central power system which enslaves us and extinguishes the light of freedom that we represent. In fact mark my words, I'll bet they have another fabricated surprise for the Don.


I agree with the left having planned much for some time and will use just about any means to accomplish their goals. I also agree that they likely do have another fabricated surprise for Trump. With that said, no way they try for Marshall law or firearms confiscation when all factors are taken into consideration. You would need a SHTF event like economic collapse, grid down scenario, etc...otherwise the already 70% o f the nation that opposes our path the past 8 years will jump much higher and govt/elite blood will be spilled. Back to a new Trump fab scandal, it would be a waste of time as most folks are awake.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Trump is going to need 200 people to investigate the corruption that has been going on.

Another 200 just for Obama's time in office.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I agree with the left having planned much for some time and will use just about any means to accomplish their goals. I also agree that they likely do have another fabricated surprise for Trump. With that said, no way they try for Marshall law or firearms confiscation when all factors are taken into consideration. You would need a SHTF event like economic collapse, grid down scenario, etc...otherwise the already 70% o f the nation that opposes our path the past 8 years will jump much higher and govt/elite blood will be spilled. Back to a new Trump fab scandal, it would be a waste of time as most folks are awake.


First 135 thousand AK-47's in hostile hands (Like BLM) and and excuse to use them (Like DJT winning the election) is very clearly the definition of a SHTF Scenario.

Second, it's like a lot of third world insurrections - a government sponsored cease fire with all parties turning in their weapons.

Don't think it could happen?

Been happening all over south and central america for decades

And don't thing for one minute that law abiding Americans defending themselves wouldn't be lumped into the same category as those with HRC's AK-47's


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

all I can say is thank you Mr. Putin


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't think they are a genuine news site.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

About the BLM

BLM is 10k employees including a lot of office jockey bureaucrats.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

So what will everyone do when the " BLM" group gets there hands on the " Hillawitch's AK-47's " and starts a war ? LMAO , I know what I am doing . :violent:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> So what will everyone do when the " BLM" group gets there hands on the " Hillawitch's AK-47's " and starts a war ? LMAO , I know what I am doing . :violent:


Shoot back, wonder who will fire the first one, I think once it does start, it will escalate rapidly.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Go for the shins......:devil:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

stowlin said:


> About the BLM
> 
> BLM is 10k employees including a lot of office jockey bureaucrats.


I think they were talking about this BLM.

http://blacklivesmatter.com/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> I don't think they are a genuine news site.


I'm beginning to think you are correct. There is also an article stating Comey spoke with Putin about Weiner. I find it hard to believe Comey spoke with Putin.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

inceptor said:


> I think they were talking about this BLM.
> 
> http://blacklivesmatter.com/


Oops I was thinking of the greater evil my bad.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> First 135 thousand AK-47's in hostile hands (Like BLM) and and excuse to use them (Like DJT winning the election) is very clearly the definition of a SHTF Scenario.
> 
> Second, it's like a lot of third world insurrections - a government sponsored cease fire with all parties turning in their weapons.
> 
> ...


I get what you and others are saying. I just do not see Trump winning the election as the time for the elites to try the big grab. As a matter of fact, I think that the elite could and would use Trump being elected as an opportunity to let the economy play out without propping up and a depression to come to fruition. This would allow a reset and for the rich to get richer yet.
If elite/HRC terror groups launch attacks, then we fight back. I just do not see it happening yet.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> I don't think they are a genuine news site.


I thought it was an Onion like sight from the start.


----------

